# Disability Allowance Appeal



## scarlettcrying (9 Mar 2019)

Hi all, hoping someone can help me with the following. I have been suffering with mental health issues for some time now and on account of this I became unable to work 18 months ago. I was on illness benefit first and currently am on SWA. I made an application for Disability allowance in December 2018 and received a letter of refusal this week (March 06). With the application I provided a letter from both my doctor and counsellor outlining my condition. 

On the letter of refusal it states I may appeal and/or look for a review on the decision. It also states to include any other relevant evidence that may help an appeal or review. Therefore, I am at a loss as to what to do since I have already provided medical evidence outlining my condition. Do I need to get a more detailed letter from my doctor and my counsellor if making an appeal or what is the best course of action to take?


----------



## Monbretia (9 Mar 2019)

Definitely appeal, a vast percentage are turned down first time.  I would if you could get a new letter from doc and counsellor even if it's just reiterating the previous info, perhaps write a letter yourself as well outlining how this condition is affecting you.  I know you probably did it all already but it's just the system.

I'm not sure if you can ask for an oral appeal and I know it's a daunting task but in my experience it has the best chance of succeeding as it's too easy reject it when there is no human contact.  I know you can for invalidity but not sure about disability.  If there is that option I would take it, you can always bring someone with you for support if necessary.

You could also try citizens information office for a bit of advice, you can hit lucky there and get someone well versed in these things, say what it is you want to discuss if you go in so they can guide you to the best person.


----------



## scarlettcrying (9 Mar 2019)

Thanks so much for your reply Monbretia, I will definitely appeal then and try to get further help at citizens information re requesting an oral appeal. The system does seem to be inhumane in dealing with this kind of thing. Thanks again for your reply xo


----------



## Feemar5 (9 Mar 2019)

You can request an oral hearing but they don’t have to give you one - you need to outline why you feel an oral hearing is required.   You should ask your doctor for a more detailed medical report and also let them know how you are feeling.   Let them know how long you have worked and how your mental health issue is affecting your ability to return to work.   Did they give you a reason for the refusal? They should state on what grounds your application was refused - it could be medical or on a means basis. If your appeal is refused you may seek a Review.


----------



## scarlettcrying (11 Mar 2019)

Hi Feemar, I have just come from the doctors and am getting a more detailed medical report later in the week. The reason given for refusal was based on medical evidence provided to date. Apparently, making an appeal is the best option as review is dealt with by the the same people that made the refusal, and additional medical evidence rarely makes any difference. I have an appointment made at the citizens information and will endeavour to request an oral hearing. My hope is that all this can be sorted out sooner rather than later. I am in a sort of living hell at the moment, medication and counselling helps but dealing with stress is extremely difficult at this time. Thank you for taking time to get in touch xo


----------



## Summertime20 (9 Jul 2020)

Hi scarlettcrying just wondering if you were successful with the appeal as I am currently waiting on my appeal


----------

